# EMS / Life Quotes



## 589661 (Oct 19, 2010)

I need to find a quote for my SR picture in the yearbook. I want something thats meaningful but also incorporates my life as an EMT because that is my stepping stone that has pushed me to graduate this year and go to med school. So if anyone has any good ones please post them along with the author. Thanks a billion you guys are great


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 19, 2010)

589661 said:


> I need to find a quote for my SR picture in the yearbook. I want something thats meaningful but also incorporates my life as an EMT because that is my stepping stone that has pushed me to graduate this year and go to med school. So if anyone has any good ones please post them along with the author. Thanks a billion you guys are great



"If it's wet sticky and not yours, don't touch it"- unknown


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 19, 2010)

My personal favorite - and my sig line - "The more moments you learn to fill with action, the less moments you have available to poop your pants" - Our very own Firetender.


----------



## CAO (Oct 20, 2010)

A little late for my Senior quote, but I'll steal that anyway, haha.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 20, 2010)

"You can be a king or a street sweeper, but we all dance with the grim reaper"


----------



## FreezerStL (Oct 20, 2010)

http://en.thinkexist.com/

Search around there for awhile, you definitely find one you like ^_^


----------



## 589661 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. These are good keep them coming


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 20, 2010)

People don't care how much you know, they want to know how much you care.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 20, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> People don't care how much you know, they want to know how much you care.




Stephanie! Great Quote


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 20, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> People don't care how much you know, they want to know how much you care.



what a girl comment


----------



## CAO (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't care.  I <3 it.

Yeah.  I went there.

Wanna fight about it?


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 20, 2010)

CAO said:


> I don't care.  I <3 it.
> 
> Yeah.  I went there.
> 
> Wanna fight about it?



^ Use that quote. That is one secure gentleman. h34r:


----------



## 94H (Oct 21, 2010)

Your Blood and Guts is our Bread and Butter

One of the Medics around here also put a "Waste Management" plate on his rig


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 21, 2010)

CAO said:


> I don't care.  I <3 it.
> 
> Yeah.  I went there.
> 
> Wanna fight about it?



Can we add a like button to the fourm.


----------



## Crusader (May 18, 2011)

"You might be okay now, but someday when you're 40 and you eat a peanut... Done!"

"If they refuse assistance then just stick around until they pass out then take the :censored: to the hospital"

(Sergeant Major, talking about allergic reactions)


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 18, 2011)

EMS. The idiot business, and business is good.

You cannot kill what you did not create.

Dial 911 for taxi


----------



## Melclin (May 18, 2011)

Stephanie. said:


> People don't care how much you know, they want to know how much you care.



Except its kinda the opposite if you are in EMS. A stupid but compassionate paramedic is not only useless, but dangerous. Clever and cold, while not ideal, will at least cure what ails you.


----------



## Fly-write (May 18, 2011)

"Find a job you love and you'll never work another day." ~Confucius

Fly-write


----------



## Backwoods (May 18, 2011)

These things I do, that others may live- AF pararescue creed


----------



## mycrofft (May 18, 2011)

*Michael Moriarity, "Who'll Stop The Rain"*

"I've been waiting my whole life to %uck up like this"


----------

